# Vancouver Quake?



## sags (May 15, 2010)

"Wow" she said, as she peered out of the penthouse window, overlooking the Vancouver skyline, "I felt like the earth moved"...........

"Ah shucks.....maam. It weren't nothing", replied the muscular cowboy from Calgary.

Anyone feel the earth move today in Vancouver?

6.5 on the Richter scale........about the same as Haiti but much deeper in the ground........thank goodness.


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

I was reading a book on the Cascadia fault over the summer. The possibility of an offshore magnitude 8 or 9 earthquake/tsunami combo similar to the recent Japanese one would have me investigating Gaian propitionary rituals if I lived on the opposite coast.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I didn't feel a thing. The only way I knew we'd had an earthquake was that I heard it on the noon news.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I hate it when the building shakes. Such an erie, uncomfortable feeling. 

I know it's an earthquake when the blinds "sway" back and forth.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I felt it big time up here on Hornby Island. I took a poll tonite at the pub, and half said they felt it, half didn't.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Felt nothing in Abbotsford, nor did anyone else I've spoken to. Supposedly this was the strongest quake since the 2004 one that struck in the same area, which was a 6.7 magnitude if I recall correctly. I never felt that one either. We seem to get a lot quakes off the coast but they're rarely felt very far inland.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

One more reason I would never buy an overpriced house in Vancouver. Does home insurance even cover hurricanes?


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I know my policy covers wind damage, so I assume that would include hurricanes (I must find out), but I have to pay close to $400 a year extra on my house insurance for earthquake coverage, and that's with a $25,000 deductible. I thought long and hard about whether to buy the extra coverage when the deductible is so high, but I decided that I could come up with $25,000 if I had to, but having to come up with enough cash to completely rebuild my house if it is destroyed, would be a very serious problem, so I went ahead with the earthquake coverage.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm a fan of high deductibles. It's not worth paying insurance for what you can cover yourself

I wonder how many people in Vancouver have no earthquake coverage though, and no money to replace the house? We'd probably have a RE default crisis in Canada


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

mode3sour said:


> One more reason I would never buy an overpriced house in Vancouver. Does home insurance even cover hurricanes?


High prices, interminable rain, earthquakes... and now hurricanes? Who on earth would anyone ever want to live here? OOh, OOh... and I forgot the 3 week heat wave we are in the middle of. _(now where did I put my swimming trunks?)_


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I meant earthquake haha, and I've lived there and it's very nice. Rain doesn't bother me one bit if I can golf and snowboard in the same day

However, paying $1 million for a house I could build for $100k elsewhere, in earthquake/tsunami zone is a bit much for me


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I would guess that Karen and Steve are older then use mode, so it's possible they bought when the housing was not so overpriced.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I rent there. Never could justify the high prices, even in 1997. If I had bought I could not have retired in 2002...not enough income.

From Bayeux France...visiting the beaches along the Normandy Coast..on my bucket list!


----------



## MrPolarZero (Aug 13, 2011)

I've read about it in the news. I'm just glad no one got hurt seriously.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

PolarZero you seem to just make generic posts in dead threads to show your links


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is a quote from Wikipedia that describes the earthquake threat in BC (cascadia)

"Recent findings conclude that the Cascadia Subduction zone is more complex and volatile than previously believed. *Geologists predict a 37 percent chance of a M8.2+ event in the next 50 years, and a 10 to 15 percent chance that the entire Cascadia Subduction will rupture with a M9+ event within the same time frame.[*8] Geologists have also determined the Pacific Northwest is not prepared for such a colossal quake. *The tsunami produced could reach heights of 80 to 100 feet (24 to 30 m)"*

Could you imagine a tsunami 30 meters high!


----------

